# Hello all



## lauren_2106 (May 20, 2018)

First car forum I've seen with a ladies section!

Looking to get my first TT in a few months. Forums are the best place to get advice so I've joined up to do some research before i start looking .


----------



## falconmick (Mar 12, 2018)

Welcome aboard Lauren.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Welcome, keep us updated on your hunt for a TT, there are some good ones out there so don't rush it.


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

Welcome to the Forum


----------

